# How to clean a paint sprayer after using oil-based paint



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

Any tips on cleaning and flushing the sprayer/pump after using an oil-based paint? I've sprayed a good deal of water-based stuff, but never sprayed anything oil-based, since I feel that cleanup would be too hard. Would I need like 2 gallons of paint thinner to flush out the system or what?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It depends on the type of sprayer. With a highboy type sprayer I can clean with less than a gallon, maybe 3qts with a 50' line. A low boy type seems to take more. 

Lately I have been digging my hand held airless. It cleans up so easy. Its the trick for smaller material volume jobs.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mineral spirits should be used for cleaning.


----------

